# HD4670 Crossfire schneller als eine HD4850



## xTc (8. September 2008)

Schenkt man den dieversen Quellen im Netz glauben, steht der Einführung der neuen ATI HD46x0-Karten nichts mehr im Wege.

Auch tauchen immer mehr Benchmarks auf. Diesmal treten zwei HD4670 im Crossfire gegen eine HD4850 an und landen eine große Überraschung. Die zwei HD4670 sind im Crossfire schneller als eine HD4850.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: GPU Café - Hottest news on the next generation GPUs

Das Crossfire-Gespann kann sich immer leicht gegenüber der HD4850 absetzten. Im 3DMark Vantage führt das Crossfire-System auch minimal. Zwei HD4760 kommen auf ca. 73xx Punkte, eine einzelne HD4850 kommt auf ca. 72xx Punkte. Weitere Details zum Testsetup sind aber nicht bekannt.

Bleibt nur abzuwarten wie sich diese Ergebnisse in Spielen umsetzten. Es ist aber schon erstaunlich das zwei Karten mit nur zusammen 640 Shadereinheiten mit einer Speicheranbindung von 128Bit einer Karte mit 800 Shadern und einer Speicheranbindung von 256Bit Paroli bieten können.

Zum Schluss bleibt abzuwarten wie Nvidia antwortet. Angelich soll die Geforce 9550GT, der Konkurrent der HD4670-Serie, eine identische wenn nicht minimal bessere Leistung bringen. 

Es bleibt also spannend. Angeblich soll der Startschuss für die neue HD4670 schon morgen fallen.

Quelle:
GPUCAFÈ >> 4670CF faster than 4850​


----------



## Invain (8. September 2008)

Schön und gut, aber in meinen Augen so unnötig wie ein Kropf. 
Wer eine solche Karte verbaut wird wohl kaum auf reine Spieleleistung setzen, sondern viel eher auf ein kleines Ründchen zwischendurch. Ansonsten hauptsächlich Officeanwendungen oder gar als HTPC; dass hier CF wenig Sinn macht versteht sich von selbst. Einzig für das Marketing sind solche Benches förderlich.


----------



## push@max (8. September 2008)

was soll den eine HD4670 kosten?


----------



## xTc (8. September 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> was soll den eine HD4670 kosten?



Die günstigste Karte ist aktuell für 75,90 Euro gelistet.

HD4670 im PCGH-Preisvergleich



Gruß


----------



## BeachBoy08 (8. September 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Die günstigste Karte ist aktuell für 75,90 Euro gelistet.
> 
> HD4670 im PCGH-Preisvergleich
> 
> ...


Die HD4670 von Sapphire hat vor ein oder zwei Tagen noch 73,95€ gekostet....
Die Karte ist noch nicht mal verfügbar und schon wird der Preis nach oben geschraubt....


----------



## push@max (8. September 2008)

Dann lohnt ein Crossfire-Gespann aus 2x HD4670 nicht, wenn bei geizhals die günstigste HD4850 von Palit/XpertVision für 122€ gelistet wird.

Außerdem erspare ich mir wieder das "Nachteil-Paket" bestehend aus Stromverbrauch, Crossfire-Treiber für Games, Lautstärke, Wärme und vielleicht den guten alten Microrucklern.


----------



## xTc (8. September 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Dann lohnt ein Crossfire-Gespann aus 2x HD4670 nicht, wenn bei geizhals die günstigste HD4850 von Palit/XpertVision für 122€ gelistet wird.
> 
> Außerdem erspare ich mir wieder das "Nachteil-Paket" bestehend aus Stromverbrauch, Crossfire-Treiber für Games, Lautstärke, Wärme und vielleicht den guten alten Microrucklern.



Joa, aber trotzdem schon beachtlich das diese beiden Karten schneller sind, auch wenn es nur 3DMarks sind.  In Spielen wird es sicher ganz anders ausschauen. Ich bin gespannt ob die Karten morgen wirklich verfügbar sind und was sie dann kosten.

Ich hoffe das die Karten nicht so teuer werden, dann werd ich mir davon mal eine holen.

BTW: Warum landen meine News nach kurzer Zeit immer unter "_PCGHX-News_"?


Gruß


----------



## BeachBoy08 (8. September 2008)

Ich hab auf Fudzilla gelesen, dass die HD4670 im Preis, wie auch in der Leistung gegen die 8800 GS aka 9600 GSO konkurrieren soll.​
Wenn ich nun aber den Benches da glauben schenken darf, wird eine 8800 GSO in Sachen Leistung wohl immer das Nachsehen haben.


----------



## xTc (8. September 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Ich hab auf Fudzilla gelesen, dass die HD4670 im Preis, wie auch in der Leistung gegen die 8800 GS aka 9600 GSO konkurrieren soll.​
> Wenn ich nun aber den Benches da glauben schenken darf, wird eine 8800 GSO in Sachen Leistung wohl immer das Nachsehen haben.



Gegenargument: ATI würde die Karte wohl nicht auf den Markt bringen, wenn Sie die gewünschte Leistung nicht bringen würde. Kurz: ATI bringt das Gegenstück aus dem eingen Haus auf den Markt. 

Die HD4670 macht so eigentlich einen guten Eindruck, bleibt abzuwarten wie es in Spielen ausschaut. Vorallem interessiert mich der direkte Vergleich mit der HD3850/GF9600GT. Wie viel Vorsprung hat die 9600GT?

Abwarten, ich hoffe die Karten kommen diese Woche auf den Markt. 


Gruß


----------



## riedochs (8. September 2008)

Stellt sich die Frage ob die Karte nicht wieder eine Resteverwertung von teildefekten Chips ist.


----------



## emmaspapa (9. September 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Stellt sich die Frage ob die Karte nicht wieder eine Resteverwertung von teildefekten Chips ist.


 
Was in der Branche in jeder Preislage absolut üblich ist. Das wird bei GPU, CPU und Co. schon seit Jahrzehnten so gemacht. Warum auch nicht!? Die Teile funktionieren doch.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (9. September 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Stellt sich die Frage ob die Karte nicht wieder eine Resteverwertung von teildefekten Chips ist.


Das wäre mir relativ egal, ob die Karte von einer defekten HD48x0 abstammt oder nicht.
Hauptsache sie bringt genug Leistung.

EDIT:
Hab gerade eben noch ein  Bild der Sapphire HD4670 gefunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (9. September 2008)

Und hier mal Bild von einer HD4670 die von Asus stammt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sehen kann, geht Asus bei der Kühlung schon wieder eigene Wege. 


Gruß


----------



## DanielX (9. September 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> BTW: Warum landen meine News nach kurzer Zeit immer unter "_PCGHX-News_"?
> 
> 
> Gruß



Das liegt daran das die News wenn die im "_PCGHX-News_" Unterforum ist auf der Main auftauchen kann.

War bei meiner News letzdens auch.


----------



## Klutten (9. September 2008)

Lesenswerte News werden in die PCGHX-News verschoben und sind dann auch von der PCGH-Seite aus sichtbar. Gebt euch also immer schön Mühe.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (10. September 2008)

Ich habe gerade eine weitere HD4670 von Powercolor gefunden. Diese benutzen anstatt des Standartkühlers ein Modell von Zerotherm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wird 2 Versionen dieser Karte geben, einmal mit 512 MB und einmal mit 1024 MB.
Die 512er wird mit einem GPU Takt von 725 MHz und einem Ram Takt von 1000 MHz betrieben.
Die 1024er hat ebenfalls 750 MHz GPU Takt, aber dafür nur 873 MHz Ram Takt.
Beide Karten haben ein 128 Bit Speicherinterface und unterstützen CrossfireX, DX 10.1, PCIe 2.0 und HDMI.
Eine passiv gekühlte SCS3 Verion soll folgen .


----------



## Elkhife (11. September 2008)

Ich glaub da kann ich bald wohl meine alte x1950gt ausmustern und mir eine HD4670 holen. PCGH hat der ja auch eine relativ gute Leistung bescheinigt und schneller als meine ist die ja allem anschein nach.


----------



## xTc (11. September 2008)

*@ BeachBoy08:*

Schau mal HIER! 

*@ Elkhife:*

Eine gute Idee. Ich werde mir auch eine HD4670 zulegen. 


Gruß


----------



## BeachBoy08 (11. September 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> *@ BeachBoy08:*
> 
> Schau mal HIER!


Ich war aber schneller...
Ich hab meinen Beitrag schon 15:15 geschrieben, du deine erst 18:07. 

Naja gut, ich habe da die HD4650 vernachlässigt, aber hier im Thread geht es ja schließlich um die HD4670 .
Trotzdem Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Elkhife (15. September 2008)

Hat jetzt eigentlich jemand weitere Tests gefunden oder sogar selber testen können ob die wirklich schneller sind als eine 4850?

Ansonsten bin ich noch ein wenig am überlegen, ob ich mir eine 4670 oder eine 3850 holen soll, könnt ihr mir da helfen?


----------



## Zubunapy (15. September 2008)

Invain schrieb:


> Schön und gut, aber in meinen Augen so unnötig wie ein Kropf.
> Wer eine solche Karte verbaut wird wohl kaum auf reine Spieleleistung setzen, sondern viel eher auf ein kleines Ründchen zwischendurch. Ansonsten hauptsächlich Officeanwendungen oder gar als HTPC; dass hier CF wenig Sinn macht versteht sich von selbst. Einzig für das Marketing sind solche Benches förderlich.


Ähem, nö. Es gab schon früher Leute, die sich mit zwei Einsteigerkarten beholfen haben. 2x7600gt zum Bleistift war keine Seltenheit unter den Gamern. Und zweimal 8600gt ist es auch heute nicht. Wer kein Geld hat, wird eine 4670 durchaus in Betracht ziehen, zumal sie ähnliche Leistung liefert wie eine HD3870. Und die wurde vor zwei drei Monaten noch als tolle Karte empfohlen, die eine 8800gt locker in den Schatten stellt. So wurde es mir zugetragen. Im PCGH-Forum...


----------



## BeachBoy08 (15. September 2008)

Zubunapy schrieb:


> ...eine HD3870. Und die wurde vor zwei drei Monaten noch als tolle Karte empfohlen, die eine 8800gt locker in den Schatten stellt. So wurde es mir zugetragen. Im PCGH-Forum...


Bei ersterem Stimme ich dir zu, hatte schon selbst ein HD3870 von Sapphire.
Bei letzterem muss ich dir leider  wiedersprechen, die 8800 GT ist so gut wie immer schneller....


----------



## SL55 (11. Februar 2009)

Sorry das ich diesen Uralt Thread wieder ausgrab, aber ich will nicht extra einen neuen Thread eröffnen.

Denkt ihr ein HD4670x4 (also vier wege CF) wäre schneller als eine HD4850x2 (also zwei HD4850 im Crossfire verbund)? Rein von der Score Leistung in z.b. 06er 3D Mark. (Mikroruckler jetzt mal außer betracht lassen!)

Denkt ihr auch das ich einen HD4670x4 bzw. HD4850x2 Verbund mit einem BeQuit 600 Watt Netzteil versorgen könnte?

MfG


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Februar 2009)

Nein, denken wir nicht, zumal du 4 Frames Lag hast, minimum.


----------



## boss3D (11. Februar 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, denken wir nicht, zumal du 4 Frames Lag hast, minimum.


... und außerdem kein Board jeder Graka mehr als 8 Lanes pro PCIe Slot zuteilen würde, was die Leistung nochmal schön nach unten drückt.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## SL55 (11. Februar 2009)

Oh, ja da habt ihr recht. Das Board das ich im Auge habe hat 2x 8 Lanes und 2x 16 Lanes hat (also insgesamt zwar 4 PCIe Slots, sind aber nur x16/x16/x8/x8 angebunden :/).

Also eher HD4850x2?


----------



## boss3D (11. Februar 2009)

Nö, die kannst du auch vergessen. Nimm entweder eine HD4870_ (1 GB)_, oder gleich eine HD4870 X2 ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## SL55 (11. Februar 2009)

Hey boss3D, ich sehe du bist auch aus Österreich.

[OT:]Weißt du vll wo ich den PCGH als Österreicher herbekomme? Finde den optisch ansprechend :p [/OT]

MfG


----------



## boss3D (11. Februar 2009)

Sprichts du jetzt vom PCGH-PC, oder meinst du PCGH_Oliver mit "optisch ansprechend"?  

Falls du von Ersterem sprichst: Link

MfG, boss3D


----------



## SL55 (11. Februar 2009)

Oh verdammt da ist ein Wort verloren gegangen^^ 

Ich meine weder noch, den PCGH PC auf Alternate kenn ich schon. Ich meine den PCGH RAM von Mushkin...

Sorry^^


----------



## boss3D (11. Februar 2009)

Achso. Den PCGH RAM kannst du bei mylemon.at bestellen. Lass dich nicht von dem falschen Bild täuschen. Die Artikelbezeichnung zeigt, dass es sich um den PCGH RAM handelt ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Nef (12. Februar 2009)

Invain schrieb:


> Schön und gut, aber in meinen Augen so unnötig wie ein Kropf.
> Wer eine solche Karte verbaut wird wohl kaum auf reine Spieleleistung setzen, sondern viel eher auf ein kleines Ründchen zwischendurch. Ansonsten hauptsächlich Officeanwendungen oder gar als HTPC; dass hier CF wenig Sinn macht versteht sich von selbst. Einzig für das Marketing sind solche Benches förderlich.



Für leute die ein CF Fähiges Board haben und schon eine 4670 drin ist es doch eine gute möglichkeit aufzurüsten...


----------



## -Shorty- (12. Februar 2009)

Nef schrieb:


> Für leute die ein CF Fähiges Board haben und schon eine 4670 drin ist es doch eine gute möglichkeit aufzurüsten...





"Schenkt man den dieversen Quellen im Netz glauben, steht der Einführung der neuen ATI HD46x0-Karten nichts mehr im Wege."


----------



## tr0nje (12. Februar 2009)

Wie siehts mit realen Benchmarks aus?


----------



## SL55 (12. Februar 2009)

Ja, mich würden auch 2x HD4670 Benches interessieren. Wobei auch 4x HD4670 seine Reize hatt (auch wenns eigentlich total Irrational ist... Wäre aber wirklich geil Benches zu sehen ob sie eine HD48x0 im 2 Wege CF schlagen)

MfG


----------



## Explosiv (13. Februar 2009)

Hab da auch mal ne Frage, momentan habe ich eine 4850 drin, was ist wenn ich diese mit einer 4670 mit CF kombiniere ? Ist es zu erwarten das die Leistung der 4850 stark in Keller fällt, auf das Niveau der 4670 oder würde ich ein plus bekommen  ?

Mfg


----------



## Arno1978 (15. Februar 2009)

Hi

Bloss nicht mit der 4670 ins CF.
Die 4850 passt sich dann der 4670 an.
Genauso ist es das 2 Karten im CF mit je 512 MB NICHT 1GB VRAm dann haben.

Gruß


----------

